# Jd 4430 problems



## bowlnchamp219 (Jun 17, 2010)

Well we have a 1975 JD 4430. A couple days ago when I was pulln a wagon i stopped at the barn and I noticed an oil leak. I looked around and couldnt find a spot where oil was coming from. There was oil all up along the engine on the right side, kinda up under the cab and behind the battery.
The next problem was the glass bowl that collects crap from the fuel. So we cleaned out the filter and I drove her for 30min and she stalled out. She had fuel and all the gages said she was fine. So i tried startn her again and she kept stalling out. I cleaned out that filter again and it had a decent amount of stuff in it even though we just cleaned it. I tried it a few more times and waited for our mechanic to get there. He told me to try it again and she fired right up. Do you think that some of that crap got past the filter or air was just in the lines?
We havent had any problems with it before but we did buy it used considering its a 1975. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bowlnchamp219 (Jun 17, 2010)

Okay tonight I raked 20 acres of hay and I had 8 more cut rows to go and she sputtered out. I tried restarting her but just sputter. I did notice that fuel was not making it into the filter and when we primed it fuel was not entering into the glass bowl/filter. 
Any help. Or is there just air in the lines?


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

I'm no deere expert but I'd say if you raked darn near 20 acres already there would not be any air left in the lines.


----------



## hunt2r (Dec 4, 2008)

I am not familiar with a Deere either but I had a similar experience with one of my tractors and I found the fuel line was deteriorating inside,changed the fuel line (rubber) and the problem was fixed.


----------



## bowlnchamp219 (Jun 17, 2010)

Well Me and my father were thinking and since we bought this tractor used we think their was some rust and other crap that settled to the bottom of the tank. Now that the fuel is 1/4 empty we think it may be pushing this stuff through the lines.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I would empty the tank, flush it out, install new filters. Like Dolphin said, if it did 20 acres, its not air and I suppose it has steel lines. Mike


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

On a JD 4430 there is a small metal filter that is a big screen filter up by the front of the engine on the injector pump side. I have had them fill full of rust and not let fuel pass. It will look like a filter for a car or small engine. Change that and then tell me how it works OK?


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

IF it has a rosimaster injector pump,take the small side shield off and look for hard rubber pcs.If any are found ,it needs rebuilt.Also make sure that the return line to tank isnt plugged up.


----------



## bowlnchamp219 (Jun 17, 2010)

Well very very basic....the fuel guage broke and u cant stick a stick in this tank to see how much you have left.


----------



## whitebc (Nov 3, 2009)

First, the oil... sounds like it is coming from the blow-by tube on top of the motor above the battery, the tube came out of the motor on mine and just started blowing(for the lack of a better word) oil onto my motor right at the cab and behind the battery... might want to check that out.

The fuel problem... on my 4230 there is a little check valve at the glass fuel filter where the line from the fuel pump goes in. when I took that line off I took the check valve out and it was clogged up with rust... It was causing my tractor to stall out after it got above a certain RPM because it could not get enough fuel. I could actually see the air bubbles in the glass filter when I would rev the motor up anywhere above 15-1600 RPMs. maybe this will help it took me 2 days of playing with the thing to figure out the check valve was even there:mad:

Hope this helps,
Ben


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

bowlnchamp219 said:


> Well very very basic....the fuel guage broke and u cant stick a stick in this tank to see how much you have left.


mmmmmmmm check it fer gas mmmmmmmm

biscuits and mustard


----------

